# Salvage Officer WW1



## LynD (Jun 10, 2010)

Seeking information on Lieutenant-Commander Ivo James Kay RNR who was the Principal Salvage Officer during WW1. I am trying to find out if he was attached at anytime to the salvage tender Mariner.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Lyn.

You'll find his RNR service card online here for free.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/do***entsonline/navy-cards-and-files.asp

Search for his name, click Add to Shopping (it costs zero pounds) and then just enter your email address to download it. Had a quick look - couldn't see service on Mariner but some of the writing is a little hard to read.

regards,
Martin


----------



## LynD (Jun 10, 2010)

melliget said:


> Hi Lyn.
> 
> You'll find his RNR service card online here for free.
> http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/do***entsonline/navy-cards-and-files.asp
> ...


Thank you Martin I will check that source.


----------

